
Adolescence is ruff for dogs too - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-05-adolescence-ruff-dogs.html
======
samizdis
Also written up in The Guardian:

[https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2020/may/13/dogs-
en...](https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2020/may/13/dogs-endure-
emotional-difficulties-puberty-like-humans-says-study)

